# Epson Home Cinema 2150 Screen Setting



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I have not set it up for home theater yet, since basement renovation will take a few more days.

I am just learning how to use the projector.

Anyone knows where is the setting for screen? 

Attached: Why left side of screen moves to right side? It should be Red Bull 

Thanks.


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Try turning 3d setting off or to auto

Sent from my mobile look-at device


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

w0j0 said:


> Try turning 3d setting off or to auto
> 
> Sent from my mobile look-at device


Thanks.


----------

